# alpenfoehn k2 mit cluster (led) als 3. luefter + lueftersteuerungsfrage



## kr0 (26. April 2012)

Hej leute,

Baue mir grad meinen ersten rechner zusammen  und hab den K2 billig ergattert. Habe zu den 2 originalen Lueftern noch vor einen 3. Anzubringen, einen enermax cluster mit weisser led und wollte euch fragen wie man das am besten macht.
Mein sys wird wie folgt aussehen:
I5 3570k
Asrock z77 extreme4
K2
Cm 690II adv. Usb3.0 window
Das brett hat ja 2 cpu_fan anschluesse und 3 luefter sollen angeschlossen werden, einer mit led!
Brauche hilfe!

Zusatzfrage:
Hab ne scythe kaze server lueftersteuerung, da passen 4 luefter drauf - vorne der originale 140 led vom case, dann oben 1x 140original case (non led) + 1x140 bitfenix spectre led, hinten 1x cluster 120led.
Die 4 stecker werden ja normal mit den lueftern verknuepft, aber die 3 luefterkabel - wo kommen die hin?
Die steuerung wird ja dann ans netzteil angebunden oder?
Und die temperaturfuehler, wo werden die am besten angebracht?


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

Ich habe auch einen dritten Lüfter am K2 (--> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-k2-4952.html). Im Lieferumfang des K2 sind Halteklammern für einen 3. Lüfter dabei.

Ich habe die beiden Serienlüfter an den CPU_FAN Anschluss gestöpselt (Y-Kabel ist auch beim K2 dabei), und den 3. Lüfter an die Lüftersteuerung (Kaze Master Ace), denn den 3. Lüfter mache ich nur zum benchen an, der bringt nur ein paar °C Performanceunterschied).

Die Lüftersteuerung wird ans Netzteil angeschlossen, und die Lüfter dann an die Steuerung.

Die Temperaturfühler kannst Du anbringen, wo Du magst. Ich habe einen in der Nähe der CPU, einen bei der Grafikkarte. Mit den anderen beiden wusste ich nicht, wohin. Die kleben jetzt auf der HDD und der SSD


----------



## kr0 (26. April 2012)

Ok, das mit den klammern weiss ich,danke. Dann hab ich ja noch 4 fansteckplaetze am mobo frei, dann koennt ich ja noch 2 in den boden setzen, wie werden die dann geregelt? Bzw laufn die dann immer fullspeed?
Wenn ich den cluster als 3. Cpufan anhaenge und ueber die lueftersteuerung schalte, dann wird ja dem sein licht immer gedaemmt, richtig?
Welchen von den 4 gehauese lufter sollt ich dann ans brett anschliessen? Den in der front? Der hat ja nen led-button in der IO panel an der front seite.

Habs jez mal so angeschlossen wie ich glaub ,dass es stimmt, nur hat der bitfenix spectre led 2 kabel, ein normaler 3pin und dann noch eine2pol mit 'fan led -+' - wo steck ich den hin?

Und gibt es so molexverlaengerungen? Brauch eine damit die kaltlichtdioden saft bekommen!
Und wieso gibts beim bq 480W straight power  nur 2 stromadapter pro kabel und 3 SATA? Wollt egtl so wenig wie moeglich kabel verwenden =/ muss jez aber 3 staenge anbringen

Stell spaeter n bild rein..


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

Der Enermax Cluster ist ja ein PWM Lüfter, den würde ich an einen 4pin PWM-Anschluss am Board anschließen, und die restlichen Lüfter alle an die Lüftersteuerung.

Verlängerungskabel gibt es hier: Molex Verlängerung | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## kr0 (26. April 2012)

Hast du nicht auch einen cluster am k2?
Hast du den cluster nicht an der lueftersteuerung? Oder die 2 original luefter vom k2?

Wegen dem led-stecker vom spectre kannst mir au nix sagen? =(


----------



## Softy (26. April 2012)

Nein, ich habe einen 3pin Enermax Twister Everest am K2, und der hängt an der Lüftersteuerung.

Die beiden Originallüfter vom K2 sind am CPU_FAN Anschluss des Boards.

Mit dem Spectre kann ich Dir auch nichts sagen, kannst Du mal ein Foto von den Steckern machen?


----------



## kr0 (27. April 2012)

Hab ich ,nur bin mit der app online ,morgen werd ichs reinstellen.
Wuerd am liebsten schaun was wie brennt, nur fehlt mir noch die cpu =/ und da es mein 1. Rechner ist, bin ich da noch nicht so belesen!


----------



## kr0 (27. April 2012)

2 Bilder von meinem Versuch des Kabelmanagement  das Rückseitenteil will grad noch so zugehen 
Die andern 2 Bilder zeigen einmal den besagten 'FAN LED +-' Stecker und noch einen Schalter von den Kaltlichtdioden - da wollte ich fragen, ob es möglich wär die KK's, anstatt an den seperaten An/Aus-Schalter, an dem sie jetzt hängen, auch an den Gehäuseschalter zu hängenm mit dem man die LED des frontlüfters an und aus schalten kann?


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Ich *glaube* (), dass der Lüfter auch leuchtet, ohne dass Du den FAN-LED Stecker benutzt. Das würde ich als erstes ausprobieren. Der Stecker  ist wohl für den BitFenix Hydra Fan LED Controller , den es aber irgendwie nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt


----------



## kr0 (27. April 2012)

Gut, werd ich machen ,bzw hat ich vor ,nur ich warte bis die i5 3570k offiziell lieferbar sind und evtl auf 200fallen!

Und zu dem 2. Anliegen?
Bezueglich dem stecker der Kaltlichtkathoden? Koennte man die irgendiwie an den an/aus schalter der led des frontluefters anschliessen? Bzw an den im frontpanel angebrachten schalter dafuer?


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Puh, da bin ich überfragt. Frag doch mal DrBakterius oder so hier im Forum, der könnte Dir da vllt. weiterhelfen


----------



## kr0 (27. April 2012)

Gut, werd ich mal machen, danke.

1.Welche luefter hast du denn alle an der lueftersteuerung? Die cluster haben ja 4pinstecker - die steuerung hat nur 3pol anschluesse, stoert das? Bzw wie geht das dann mit der steuerung?

2.Das z77 extreme4 hat 1 pwr_fan1 anschluss, der hat 3 pin und sitzt zwischen den 2 cpu_fan anschluessen - kann ich den cluster (3. Fan am k2) dort anschliessen? 3 zu 4 pol?

3.Hab so nen 3pin zu molex adapter was bringt der?
Bzw wie steuert man dann die drehzahl, wenn n luefter an dem molex haengt?

4.Dann sind unter der cpu noch 2 cha_fan anschluesse mit 3pin und ein unten am rand ist noch ein cha_fan1 mit 4pinanschluss, sollte ich da lieber den cluster vom k2 anschliessen? (Brauechte dann aber ne 4pin-verlaengerung vom k2 obenrum hinters MoBo und dann unten wieder raus)

5. Hab 4sata kabel angeschlossn:
a) 2x rote und 2x schwarze ( mit nem einraster) - gibt es unterschiebe zwischen den kabeln? Oder is nur der steckplatz wichtig?
B)es wird drauf hingewiesen(mit nem sticker) dass man fuer bessere performance nur die sata anschluesse 0-5 benutzen soll, wegen dem controller nehm ich an. Das sind dann 2x sata3 und 4x sata2 anschluesse und 2x sata3 fremd controller.
Die hdd und ssd wollt ich an sata3 anschliessen und das laufwerk(dvdbrenner) an sata2 oder sollte ich den an den anderen sata3 anschluss stecken, welcher zu nem andern controller gehoert? Oder ist sata2/3 - fremd oder eigen controller scheiss egal und man kann es einfach irgendwo dranhaengen?


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Ich habe insgesamt 5x 3pin Lüfter an der Steuerung (120mm- und 140mm-Lüfter), 2 davon über ein Y-Kabel an einem Kanal.

Der PWR_FAN Anschluss ist nicht regelbar, da könntest Du den Lüfter gleich am Netzteil anschließen.

Die Lüfter sind natürlich nur regelbar, wenn sie entweder an der Lüftersteuerung oder am Mainboard hängen (außer am PWR-FAN Anschluss).

Den Cluster könntest Du am CHA_FAN 1 Anschluss anschließen, dann kannst Du ihn im BIOS oder über die Board-Software (AXTU) regeln.


----------



## kr0 (27. April 2012)

Hab 3luefter mit 3pin, die schliess ich eh an der steuerung an, die sind nun kein problem mehr, dann hab ich einen cluster4pin hinten, den wollt ich auch an der steuerung anschliessen, aber dann is ja die led nur ueber die spannung regelbar und leuchtet schwach, richtig?

Wenn ich aber nen adapter kaufe und 2 cluster an den cha_fan1 4pin anschluss am brett anschliesse, kann ich die immer leuchten lassen unabhaengig von der drehzahl ,die ich uebers bios/software steuer?

Dann kann ich in den boden noch 2x 3pin befestigen und mit adapter zusammen an die luftsteuerung anschliessen?

Edit aus s.o.:
 5. Hab 4sata kabel angeschlossn:
a) 2x rote und 2x schwarze ( mit nem einraster) - gibt es unterschiebe zwischen den kabeln? Oder is nur der steckplatz wichtig?
B)es wird drauf hingewiesen(mit nem sticker) dass man fuer bessere performance nur die sata anschluesse 0-5 benutzen soll, wegen dem controller nehm ich an. Das sind dann 2x sata3 und 4x sata2 anschluesse und 2x sata3 fremd controller.
Die hdd und ssd wollt ich an sata3 anschliessen und das laufwerk(dvdbrenner) an sata2 oder sollte ich den an den anderen sata3 anschluss stecken, welcher zu nem andern controller gehoert? Oder ist sata2/3 - fremd oder eigen controller scheiss egal und man kann es einfach irgendwo dranhaengen?


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Eine SSD solltest Du an den nativen SATA3 Anschluss, also nicht an den Host Controller SATA3 Anschluss anstöpseln, bei HDD's und beim Laufwerk reicht SATA2.

Dann kannst Du den SATA3 Controller im BIOS abschalten, der ist eh relativ sinnfrei und verlängert die Boot-Zeit.


----------



## kr0 (27. April 2012)

Gibt also keinen spuerbaren unterschied bei hdd und laufwerk bezueglich sata2 oder sata3?
Ja das mim bios muss noch warten, die ivy's kommen ja next week, ne?

Und was sagst du zu meinen vorschlaegen zu den lueftern?
Was sind das fuer adapter also 2x 4pin auf 1x4pin? Und 2x 3pin auf 1x 3pin? Und wo find ich so eine 4pin verlaengerun?


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Nein, HDD's erreichen nichtmal SATA1-Geschwindigkeit, und beim Brenner ist das auch völlig Banane.

Meinst Du Y-Kabel?  
Diverse Molex 3pin Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Diverse 4pin PWM Y-Kabel | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Nanoxia 4-Pin PWM Verlängerung - 30 cm - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## kr0 (27. April 2012)

ja die meinte ich, danke! 

koennt ihr mal nachschaun, ob alle lüfter richtig herum angebracht sind, also wegen der stroemungsrichtung. wieso steht nirgends n pfeil dran, er einem den airflow anzeigt? :/

und beim K2 stimmt da der airflow auch?


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Den vorderen Lüfter würde ich umdrehen, so dass er Luft ins Gehäuse befördert. Die restlichen Lüfter passen 

Der K2 sollte so rum eingebaut werden, dass sich der Serienlüfter auf der Seite der RAM Module befindet. Also so wie in meinem Album.


----------



## kr0 (27. April 2012)

Ja das sah mir irgendwie komisch aus, beim case spätzle dran machen hab ich wohl ausversehen das falschrum eingebaut :/

wieso sollten die serienlüfter vorne sein? kann ich nicht den einen cluster vorne zu den rams setzen? bzw muss ich dann die sieren andersrum drehen?


----------



## Softy (27. April 2012)

Kannst Du natürlich auch machen, nur sollten dann alle Lüfter am K2 in die gleiche Richtung blasen (in Richtung Hecklüfter). Sieht aber gut aus, soweit ich das auf dem Foto beurteilen kann


----------



## kr0 (28. April 2012)

Stimmt das so? Blasen alle vom weissen Cluster durch den Kühlkörper?


----------



## Softy (28. April 2012)

Ja, sieht gut aus


----------



## kr0 (28. April 2012)

Das ding is so ein brocken ;D


----------



## Softy (28. April 2012)

DAS ist ein Brocken : http://static.pcinpact.com/images/bd/news/110591-alpenfohn-everest.png


----------



## kr0 (28. April 2012)

haha, das wohl wahr, nur dürfte der nicht viel breiter sein als ein k2 da die kühlkörper bei dem breiter sind oder?

was kostet so ein teil?


----------



## micsterni14 (28. April 2012)

hallo, schöne bilder, interessantes thema 

was habt ihr denn für temperaturen?^^ 12 C°

mfg, und ich dachte ich habe schon viele lüfter


----------



## Softy (28. April 2012)

Den Everest gibt es ja noch nicht zu kaufen. 

Die Temperaturen mit dem K2 sind sehr gut


----------



## kr0 (28. April 2012)

Das waren nur Bilder auf die Schnelle, mein Schätzchen ist ja noch nicht fertig! Ich werd mir eube gute Kamera ausleihen und dann ein paar schöne Bilder knipsen 

Bei mir werden es 6 Lüfter sein + 3 CPU-Kühler-Lüfter:
5 (3Pin - 2 davon mit Y-Kabel - 2 mit LED) an der Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen, die 2 Cluster (4pin - LED) - einer auf dem CPU Kuehler, der andere am Heck) werden per Y-Kabel an dem Mainboard angeschlossen und so geregelt und die 2 Originallüfter auf der CPU normal über die 2 CPU_Fan Steckplätze am Brett.

Nur ne Frage an Softy : Wenn man die Cluster per UEFI oder Brett-Software steuert, sind die dann immer beleuchtet oder kann man auch steuern, dass die LED's aus sind?


----------



## Softy (28. April 2012)

kr0 schrieb:


> Nur ne Frage an Softy : Wenn man die Cluster per UEFI oder Brett-Software steuert, sind die dann immer beleuchtet oder kann man auch steuern, dass die LED's aus sind?



Ich vermute mal, dass die abhängig von der Drehzahl unterschiedlich stark leuchten. Aber da hilft wohl nur ausprobieren.

Bin mal gespannt, wie weit Deine CPU dann geht  5,3GHz schaffe ich für kurze Benchmarks


----------



## kr0 (28. April 2012)

Ich weiß jedoch nicht, ob ich sofort übertakten werde, da das ebenfalls Neuland für mich ist! Aber der Prozzi wird wohl gut kühl bleiben  - jedoch soll bei Ivy ja ab 4.5Ghz heisser werden als Sandy!

Ein Kollegehat ne Spiegelreflex und ne 10.1 MP Digitalkamera, die eignen sich dann glaub ganz gut für ne Bildergeschichte


----------



## Uter (28. April 2012)

Bei PWM-Steuerung ändert sich die Leuchtkraft der LEDs nicht. Bei einer Steuerung über die Spannung ändert sich die Leuchtkraft und die LEDs können sogar aus gehen (vermutlich bleibt aber erst der Lüfter stehen). Abschalten kann man sie mit dem kleinen Schalter an dem Lüfter.


----------



## kr0 (28. April 2012)

Ja stimmt, die besitzen einen AN/AUS-Schalter, hatte ich beinahe vergessen 

Ich werde sie nicht an den PWM sonder an den CHA_FAN1 (4Pin) anschliessen, sonst drehen die doch immer mmit vollspeed, oder? Wie läuft das dann mit der Steuerung übers >MoBo oder UEFI? Kann das normal währrend des Windowsbetriebs geregelt werden oder?


----------



## Uter (28. April 2012)

4Pin kann PWM, muss aber nicht. Es ist nicht wichtig, was auf dem Board steht, sondern was du einstellst/dein Board kann.
Die meisten aktuellen Boards können (leider ) nur noch PWM regeln. 
Boards regeln automatisch, sofern du nichts anderes einstellst (wenn du es denn kannst).


----------



## kr0 (28. April 2012)

Board: z77 extreme4
Bin nicht sonderlich belesen, wie du selber siehst, ist mein erster selfmade PC. Was heißt  leider nur noch PWM - was wäre die andere Möglichkeit?

BTW: CPU bestellt - MF.de 209 Euro  - Überweisung ausgefüllt


----------



## Uter (28. April 2012)

Die andere Möglichkeit wäre die Spannung.


----------



## kr0 (28. April 2012)

Wie genau ist das jetzt mit PWM und wie mit Spannung? Was sind die unterschiede und wie weiss ich was mein board kann?


----------



## Softy (29. April 2012)

PWM Lüfter laufen konstant mit 12 Volt, und werden über das Pulsweitenmodulation -Signal reguliert. 3pin Lüfter werden über die Spannung geregelt.

Du kannst Dir ja mal das Handbuch des Boards runterladen, vllt. steht es da drin.


----------



## kr0 (29. April 2012)

Werd ich machen, muss jetzt zum Fussballspiel - trotz Erkaeltung - und spätestens MIttwoch sollte die CPU dasein! Bis dahin lese ich mich mal ein wenig ein - aber mein Brett  hat einen 4pin PWM-Anschluss und einen 4pin CHA_Fan-Anschluss -  vielleicht hilft euch das  weiter?"
Beim PWM würde die LED dann nicht ant Leuchtkraft verlieren im Vergleich zum CHA_Fan-Anschluss - da dieser über Spannung geregelt wird?


----------



## Uter (29. April 2012)

PWM kann jedes aktuelle Board zumindest beim Anschluss für den Kühler. Ob es über Spannung regeln kann siehst du im BIOS/UEFI.
Nochmal: Was auf dem Board steht ist erstmal egal.


----------



## kr0 (1. Mai 2012)

Hab mir das handbuch mal durchgeschaut. Da stand, dass die CHA_FAN-Anschluesse regelbar sind, der PMW nicht.


----------



## kr0 (12. Mai 2012)

Gibts ne möglichkeit die Leds an den enermax clustern auszuschalten, aber ohne dafür die Seitenwand zu öffnen?


----------

